# Video Editing Computer



## ppko (Jan 15, 2011)

I am looking to build a computer to do professional video editing I am wondering what all I truly need.  The best Motherboard for this, processor, how much memory, best video card, best sound card, etcv.  Basically anything you can add will be helpful.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can wait until tuesday I cam find out what my guys just upgraded to.  They are very nice systems but not cheap.   We saved a ton because we built them on site but they still were spendy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2011)

From what I heard/understand... MAC is probably THE best for video editing if you want professional quality. 

I have a video that I took with my camera and problem is that the orientation is where the video seems to be on it's side. I need to find a program where I can flip the video vertically so it doesn't seem to be so weird. 
Any suggestions?

(apologies to the OP for hijacking the thread).


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 16, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> From what I heard/understand... MAC is probably THE best for video editing if you want professional quality.
> 
> I have a video that I took with my camera and problem is that the orientation is where the video seems to be on it's side. I need to find a program where I can flip the video vertically so it doesn't seem to be so weird.
> Any suggestions?
> ...



I can suggest a program that will PLAY your Video on its side so it looks like its oriented correctly...


----------



## ppko (Jan 20, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> If you can wait until tuesday I cam find out what my guys just upgraded to. They are very nice systems but not cheap. We saved a ton because we built them on site but they still were spendy.


 I got all the time in the world


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2011)

Below is just one possible build.  We work with many media formats, so flexibility is critical for us.  Moving from full frame HD editing to working with web video and flash is important for us.  As such, we use Adobe CS5 for all of our work.  With the Adobe Master Collection, you get After Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver and Soundbooth (among others).  All great programs.  

Apple products are great, too, but are far more pricey.  It's a matter of preference.   And just to be clear, I am not making any absolute claims or guarantees.  Your mileage may vary and I would strongly suggest that you do your homework and not just take my word for anything.   Also, chances are very good that you won't need a system this powerful and could save some dough there.  

1 x	EVGA GTX 580 1580MB GeForce Video Card
1 x	ASUS P6X58D-E ATX Intel Motherboard
1 x	Intel Core i7 950 3.06GHz Quad-Core Processor
1 x	Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA Hard Drive	
4x	Seagate Barracuda ES Series Raid Certified 1TB SATA Hard Drive
6 x	Super Talent 4GB PC-10600 DDR3 Desktop Memory
1 x	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 
1 x	CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W Power Supply
1 x	LG Blu-ray Disc Rewriter WH10LS30 (Black)
   CS5 Master Collection 

   Decklink HD Extreme 3D HD/SD SDI edit card. 

System Requirements: 

The motherboard is selected to support Intel i7 multicore processors, required for SD/HD editing and rendering to multimedia. Equivalent may be used but it must support the processors as well as having a minimum of 3 PCIe lane 16 slots.   In addition, a minimum of 6 memory slots to support 24G of DDR3 ram. 

The GTX580 card is one of only 3 recommended by Adobe in CS5, which is designed to operate with the CUDA Graphics processing cores for rendering speed and efficiency in both the SD and HD environment. It is also the most economical. 

The Decklink card is the external editor interface and provides analog as well as SD/HD SDI inputs and outputs. It utilizes the CUDA engine in the Graphics card for effects such as chroma key and transcoding from HD to Web based formats. 

Based on number of drives and cards installed recommended minimum for power supply is 850w

ATXe. 
Case and cooling required would be a mid to full tower with additional cooling fans front and rear.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2011)

I have always used the adobe premier pro, etc.  They work great but are a hard learning curve if you have not been taught professionally.  Mac's are apparently a little more intuitive but cost even more.  In the end your going to be spending some money so investigate thoroughly!


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have always used the adobe premier pro, etc.  They work great but are a hard learning curve if you have not been taught professionally.  Mac's are apparently a little more intuitive but cost even more.  In the end your going to be spending some money so investigate thoroughly!


I can tell you having worked with professionals who use both, when you get to professional level tools, whether it's Mac or PC, Final Cut or Premiere, After Effects or Motion, you're looking at a steep learning curve.  Definitely do your homework, but I wouldn't look for a MAC to be any easier to learn.   

And the edge that Mac has had over PCs in the industry is disappearing.  It's now more a matter of preference and comfort over any tangible performance factors.  Also, I found it very interesting that many of the industry pros conducting classes at the NAB were using Windows 7 Pro running on a MAC.  I'm not sure what made them go that route and didn't ask, but it was a surprise.


----------



## ppko (Jan 21, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Below is just one possible build. We work with many media formats, so flexibility is critical for us. Moving from full frame HD editing to working with web video and flash is important for us. As such, we use Adobe CS5 for all of our work. With the Adobe Master Collection, you get After Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver and Soundbooth (among others). All great programs.
> 
> Apple products are great, too, but are far more pricey. It's a matter of preference. And just to be clear, I am not making any absolute claims or guarantees. Your mileage may vary and I would strongly suggest that you do your homework and not just take my word for anything.  Also, chances are very good that you won't need a system this powerful and could save some dough there.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I am going to need a fairly powerful computer, as I am planning on doing a lot of professional work.  I am looking into short movies, documentaries and martial arts videos.  This has helped me out a great bit I already knew I wanted the CS5 I am also looking to add Sony Vegas for the blu ray production.


----------

